# Fun family Christmas traditions



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2021)

*Do you have any?  We had one. Started pretty innocent. We were at my parents house. My brother, after unwrapping one of his gifts, took the bow and pitched it at the Christmas tree from across the room. He connected. So, of course, I did it too. We all pitched our bows at the tree, LOL*


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes we have a special one Marie. We give each other sugared almonds. Even visitors to the house got some and this custom has lasted with me. At Christmas when we have visitors, I give them a little gift of sugared almonds to take home.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 23, 2021)

Worked at an Ethanol Plant for 15 years that had a Coal Boiler to produce Steam used in the process.
Right before Christmas, I'd head over to the Coal pile and pick out a couple of lumps of coal.

You can see where this is going.

On Christmas Morning, the first thing our boys would check was their stockings to see who have the biggest lump
of coal.

They would hold up their lump to each other and shout 'see, you were Badder than me!!!'.

About this time, the wife would bring out the cinnamon rolls and all was forgotten.


----------

